# WGSDs...



## Saratm_93 (Oct 24, 2012)

So my husband and i have an 8month old black/tan female GSD. and in the next 6 months or so were thinking about getting another one (you cant have just one you know. lol) a couple years ago i fell in LOVE with the White GSD, and we've been looking into breeders in florida. we have talked to a couple of non-WGSD breeders and one of them have told us that WGSDs get a bad skin condition because of the almost constant heat in florida. And i guess I'm just wondering if theres any truth to this, I've looked online and haven't found any truth to it but i figured one or two of you could shed a little light on the fact.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Saratm_93 said:


> couple of non-WGSD breeders and one of them have told us that WGSDs get a bad skin condition because of the almost constant heat in florida. And i guess I'm just wondering if theres any truth to this, I've looked online and haven't found any truth to it but i figured one or two of you could shed a little light on the fact.


We don't live in Florida but our summers can be pretty hot. None of our whites have ever gotten a skin condition because of the sun.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've lived in Central Florida for over 16 years ... have had 5 WGSDs down here, none have had any problems with their skin or the heat. I also had a white mutt that had some GSD in him and he didn't have any problems either. Good luck and hope you find a great pup!!!


----------

